# CNN article on homemade dog treats



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great information! I printed it off for my dog recipe book.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks! To my surprise we were already doing many of these! 

By the way, I cook my sweet potatoes in the slow cooker (wrap, poke, put in cooker for 4 hours).


----------

